# ARK Flow 8/17 Weekend



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

650 is good to go.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah dude, I ran a loaded 14fter at like 400 once, you should be fine right now


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Curious if anyone knows how low the numbers goes with a small 10 foot raft?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I've seen 10'ers get down it as low as 300-350. Expect to do some bouncing and to get stuck a few times.


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

After this weekend, I wouldn't go any lower than that in a boat that big.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

As of this posting it is still running 580, a week after the advertised shut down date. The word I get is it may remain raftable through labor day. If true, September boating in Browns at those flows is pretty deluxe. And if it's still good in Brown's, it's still good in the numbers.


----------



## EZDingo (Mar 26, 2011)

At this level I would avoid the milk run and put in at Ruby Mtn camp. Ive ran Browns as low as 400 in 14' and even though it was bony it was always worth the beating. I've also been hearing that it will hold thru Labor Day. Enjoy BV!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

